# broke the retainer that clamps the cpu fan to the mobo



## lychee203 (Dec 23, 2013)

getting this cable out is always a pain. while trying to remove it i pushed the retainer out too far and it broke off.
out of curiosity is this a huge deal? 

i can't imagine it's that necessary since the cable itself seems annoyingly secure once in.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post an image just as BC requested and don't double post. The answer in Linus in IMO not correct.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

lychee203 said:


> while trying to remove it i pushed the retainer out too far and it broke off.


Pushed it out? Typically, you pinch it (the top of the retainer clip) "in", then pull (the connector) "out". 


lychee203 said:


> is this a huge deal?


On a PC, not normally because PCs tend to be stationary computers. On a notebook, because they are mobile devices, they tend to get knocked about. 

In any case, whenever you open the case for visual inspections, cleaning or other maintenance, press on the connector to make sure it is firmly and completely seated.


----------



## lychee203 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's thoughtful replies. Apologies for the cross-post. Here's an image of the header. You can see the other header where the retainer hasn't broken off.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Do note those clips also serve as a guild to make sure the user inserts the connector the correct way. So just make sure to pay attention to the connector orientation before connecting. Fortunately, you have that other header right there to use as a guide.


----------

